# CR2 files from a 60D not opening in CS4



## mofro1000 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello all,

I just got a new 60D and did a shoot. I shot in RAW. When I imported the images they came in as CR2 files. When I went to open them in Bridge CS4 they show up without thumbs and they can not be opened in camera raw. if I got to open them in photoshop it reads "could not complete your request because photoshop does not recognize this file type". I have updated everything there is to update with no luck. I use a mac pro running on v.10.6.8.  I believe i imported the images correctly to the computer as the images are viewable in EOS utility and digital photo professional (program supplied with camera). The images also open in preview. What should be my next move? 

I must mention I am new to the digital world, I shot 4x5 till a month ago. 

Thanks in advance,

Ben


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2012)

I think you need to download and install a NEWER version of the Adobe Camera RAW module, free from the Adobe web site. "ACR". I "believe" that CS4 ought to have an ACR module that has enough forward-compatibility to allow CS4 to be "brought up to the 60D's era".

If not, then it's time to upgrade software. POSSIBLY you could also CONVERT the .CR2 (raw files) to Adobe's .DNG "digital negative" RAW format, and open THOSE using CS4.

You could also adjust the white balance using Canon software, and save the .CR2s without much other modification as 16-bit .TIF files saved in ProPhoto RGB or another wide-gamut color space, and then open and work on those 16-bit .TIF files in CS4.


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2012)

The Canon 60D was not supported until CS5 and ACR 6.2 - Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras

CS4 uses ACR 5 and cannot be updated to ACR 6.2.

What you can do is convert your Canon CR2 files to Adobe DNG files - Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 6.2 update

Another alternative is to upgrade to CS 6/ACR 7 for $199 as long as you have a registered copy of CS4- http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopfamily.html?promoid=JOLIW

If you are a student, or have a K thru higher ed student in your immediate family, that student likely qualifys to buy CS 6 Extended ($999) for the Student price of $199.


----------



## mofro1000 (Sep 4, 2012)

i guess i will just have to suck it up and buy the darn thing. This digital photo crap is way more complicated then film.

thanks Derrel and KmH, I appreciate your help!


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

Not really. The difference is, the complications moved from the film developing lab and film makers factory to the photographers.


----------

